# CPT code 76645 & 76945



## lharwood1 (May 9, 2012)

When billing CPT code 76645 what code is billed for the interpretation?


----------



## masequap (May 16, 2012)

*It's the same code*

CPT 76645 code is also used for billing the interpretation.

When you report a radiological code without any modifiers it includes the professional (reading/interpretation) and technical (own the xray equipment and supplies) components. 

If you are just wanting to bill for the reading/interpretation then you would append modifier -26 to the ultrasound code. The facility that owns the equipment would then report the same ultrasound code and they would append modifier TC. 

If the physician owns the equipment and is doing the interpretation, you would report code 76645 Ultrasound, breast(s) (unilateral or bilateral), B-scan and/or real time with image documentation with NO modifiers. This tells the carrier to send the full reimbursement to you.
I hope this information helps you on your journey.


----------

